# Has anyone ever heard of this breeder?



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I was wondering if they were a reputable breeder, as I'm looking for a DDR pup.
Kriegerhund DDR Shepherds


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Website mentions they train/title their own dogs, always a very positive sign. Not to mention he looks awesome!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Have they produced any previous litters? Or are they just getting started. I see so many websites of people who have a few dogs and get a website up and running but aren't(yet)breeding. Keep them bookmarked for the future.
I respect the fact that they do rescue too!


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok, thanks


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Packen said:


> Website mentions they train/title their own dogs, always a very positive sign. Not to mention he looks awesome!


He does look awesome!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> Have they produced any previous litters? Or are they just getting started. I see so many websites of people who have a few dogs and get a website up and running but aren't(yet)breeding. Keep them bookmarked for the future.
> I respect the fact that they do rescue too!


 If they haven't they better start soon since their beautiful stud is already 11 years old.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

maybe they have him collected? The guys have it so easy....


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

If the home page to their site is correct, they haven't updated their website in over a year. Never a good sign.


----------



## skam.xo (May 15, 2013)

Alyalanna said:


> If the home page to their site is correct, they haven't updated their website in over a year. Never a good sign.


I agree with this as well, I think it is good when breeders take the time to update the info and news regarding their dogs. Have you tried contacting them yet? The dogs look really nice though


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

skam.xo said:


> I agree with this as well, I think it is good when breeders take the time to update the info and news regarding their dogs. Have you tried contacting them yet? The dogs look really nice though


 The dogs are all nice and they all should be retired (stud is 11, females are 6 or 7 years old). Looks like someone bought older females from other breeders to squeeze that last buck, sorry, puppy, out of them. They deserve better than that.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

GSD07 said:


> The dogs are all nice and they all should be retired (stud is 11, females are 6 or 7 years old). Looks like someone bought older females from other breeders to squeeze that last buck, sorry, puppy, out of them. They deserve better than that.


I thought it said they have no litters planned. I'm not defending them, totally unrelated. Just wondering why the op thought he can get pups there


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

maybe the best way to find out would be to contact the breeder with the questions


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I know the owners. Used to train with them when I was in Colorado. Sarek is an awesome dog, but older now. She worked for the Animal Shelter, he worked for the Dept of Corrections. Haven't talked with them in a few years, but suggest you give them a call. That way you will find out if they are doing any breedings or not. They imported a couple of young females and after I came back to Nebraska, they were training at High Plains Schutzhund Club with the Chaffins. Goodluck!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

skam.xo said:


> Originally Posted by *Alyalanna*
> _If the home page to their site is correct, they haven't updated their website in over a year. Never a good sign._
> I agree with this as well, I think it is good when breeders take the time to update the info and news regarding their dogs. Have you tried contacting them yet? The dogs look really nice though



sorry - not always true.....!!!!!!!!! I am totally frustrated because my whole site is done in Frontpage and photoshop and I have changed computers several times since!!! I LIKE my site...I don't want to change to a template driven site - and I can't find my original program disks because I have changed computers several times!!! There are updates on Facebook too

If a breeders site is not updated - there are alot of reasons....programmers quit or become ridiculously expensive for small changes...technology and program changes....etc - a local programmer who used to do some training that I know offered to redo my site - for 7500!!!!!!!!! He does a very very very very well known site for a big broker/breeder - but no way do I have 1/100th the volume of sales they have to support his fees!

Don't write off a breeder because the website is not up to date

Lee


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

wolfstraum said:


> Don't write off a breeder because the website is not up to date
> 
> Lee


no kidding. This thread is a PRIME example why so much crap gets passed off as acceptable and so many people end up with dogs they didn't want. Impressed or turned off by something as trivial as a website. BFD, the dogs are what are important people. Go see the dogs, go interact with the dogs, go test the dogs, go watch the dogs in working scenarios, go watch them just chilling out, but GO EXPERIENCE DOGS!!!!

screw the stupid website. anybody with some savy or money can impress the **** out of anyone with a website. It's a bit tougher to baffle someone with bull**** when they go experience things for themselves.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm happy to hear from you about them, but I'm still not going to make any moves toward a puppy as I'm not near ready.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't care about the prettiness of the website but the information on it. If breeders entire program consists of retired stock from different kennels then yes, I'm not impressed, I would not go and investigate if I am in a different state. There are plenty of good breeders around with the same bloodlines. The breeder may be wonderful but I will never know, and that's fine.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I have a friend with an awful out of date website. Several of her current dogs unlisted, several dogs listed (I think) have since passed. Her website is certainly not an indication of what she has, does, or produces. 
Bad for business perhaps. But she is not in it as a business.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

gagsd said:


> I have a friend with an awful out of date website. Several of her current dogs unlisted, several dogs listed (I think) have since passed. Her website is certainly not an indication of what she has, does, or produces.
> Bad for business perhaps. But she is not in it as a business.


:wub:


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

So bizarre. How is it a red flag is someone doesn't keep a website up to date???


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If a website isn't up to date and they can't access the site themselves to update it, maybe the breeder should just take it down(if they are paying a fee to keep it)or put a notice up that it isn't updated and have a facebook page linking their kennel with all info on the facebook page(google usually points to fb with key words). More and more breeders have open facebook pages/and closed ones for the owners of their dogs to share updates &communicate with each other.

If I'm just researching breeders by the quality of a website, I don't feel I'm doing my homework. But an outdated one would have me passing over without interest, unless I know more about the kennel and what they are breeding and have bred in the past.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I agree, Jane. The website visitors are not psychic, they have no idea if the website is or is not updated, they just see what is on that website. This particular breeder would not trigger any interest for further investigation, that's all. It's not any red flag, it's just lack of interest. If it's a wonderful breeder than good for them and their friends, but I would never join their circle which is again, not a bad or good thing. They wouldn't care about me, and I wouldn't care about them, no hurt feelings except maybe some on this board


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

As I said, they bought the females as young dogs, around a year old or younger.... Can't tell you whether they finished titles or not, but call and talk to Jamie or Jimmy. They can tell you what you want to know. Maybe they have some different dogs now. They had two small kids back then, and they are probably in lots of activities now that keep them busy.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I have dealt with them and they are Very Nice people and very honest!!!! They put a lot into their dogs and work them on a weekly basis. I sold them a dog that I had purchased in Germany she was a very young dog when I sold her to them. Haven't talked to them in a long time though. Last time I did they said they loved her and she is doing incredible!!! I think their ephasis is more on training/titling and rescuing. I do know that they did have 1 or 2 litters when I talked to them, but maybe they stopped for awhile for what ever reason. I know I stopped breeding for 2 1/2 yrs and then decided to start back up. People have their reasons, but I would call and talk to Jamie. She is Very nice to talk to and will help you out if she can, or send you to someone that can.


----------

